# Best budget food for 2 dogs?



## Rhyno37 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I've got 2 dogs, DJ a 6 year old German short haired pointer, and Annie a 7.5 month old red lab. Currently I'm feeding them both variations of Blue Buffalo, And a 50+ dollars for a 30lb bag, its taking a toll on me as a college student. I'd like to switch to something cheaper while trying to keep quality. Id prefer to buy in store but don't mind online, we have pet smart, big r, tractor supply, and farm and fleet near by. I'd really like to be paying a dollar a pound if possible.

Second question is, can I switch Annie to adult food yet? If so, can I feed her and DJ the same food or must they be different? I.e. weight control and active. Last, how do I determine how much to feed? Thanks


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

At your local Tractor Supply, you may be able to get Taste of the Wild for cheaper. If you have a Costco, you could get the Kirkland brand as well. You may also want to consider going raw - it can be pretty cost effective once you get to know where to buy from.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tractor supply also has 4health (their brand), which is pretty cheap (I believe at mine I can get a 30-35 lb bag for about $30).


----------



## Rhyno37 (Apr 25, 2012)

I was just about to ask about it. Some variations can even be had for $25. From what I've read it seems to be a good food, hopefully my store has it. That being said, what variation do I need to feed my dogs? Can it be the same?
http://tsc.tractorsupply.com/search...C1pf9QvIIx&format=brand&modaf=a:brand:4health


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Same suggestion as Loki

Although around here, ToTW isn't really cheaper than $50/30lb, it atleast shouldn't be more expensive than blue buffalo. Ingredients wise it is one of the better kibble for the price and slightly better than blue buffalo. The high prairie and wetlands formulas at least, the lamb and salmon formulas for ToTW are a bit lower in meat and protein.

Kirkland Signature, the Costco brand is one of the most economic dog food when it comes to quality. I believe they have a grain free formula as well now that's probably comparable in quality to blue buffalo.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I suggest 4Health from TSC also. I'd just feed them both the regular adult blend, they have a lamb and rice or a chicken and rice. If either seem sensitive to chicken, the salmon and potato blend would be good.


----------



## Rhyno37 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys I think I'll just feed them both 4health chicken and rice and see how that goes. If my store doesn't have 4health, how does diamond naturals compare?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Rhyno37 said:


> Thanks for the help guys I think I'll just feed them both 4health chicken and rice and see how that goes. If my store doesn't have 4health, how does diamond naturals compare?


The ingredients are pretty similar. But since 4Health is TSC's own brand, I would be very surprised if they didn't have it.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Fromm is also a food that's around one dollar a pound. Raw would be good too. I personally won't feed Diamond products so that's why I wouldn't go with 4Health. Plus I don't love the formulas.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

To add to boxerlover's post, Diamond recently had a salmonella recall back in April 2012 and there were issues with sanitation practices when the FDA went to inspect the corresponding plant. Still it's not to say that other pet food plants are better or that all Diamond plants are "unsanitary" but avoiding the brand is certainly understandable.

ToTW and Kirkland are also Diamond products. Obviously Diamond is a Diamond product. Really a lot of the "cost efficient" foods are made by Diamond.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Have you thought about raw?

I feed prey model raw and spend about $60-75/month for two 40 lb dogs and two 10 lb cats. I go through about 2lbs of food a day. It would depend on your available resources though, if you are able to get scraps from butchers and hunters and friends you could do it for almost free.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I also feed 4health, no issues. It's cheap, good, dogs like it, and no corn!


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

zhaor said:


> Same suggestion as Loki
> 
> Although around here, ToTW isn't really cheaper than $50/30lb, it atleast shouldn't be more expensive than blue buffalo. Ingredients wise it is one of the better kibble for the price and slightly better than blue buffalo. The high prairie and wetlands formulas at least, the lamb and salmon formulas for ToTW are a bit lower in meat and protein.
> 
> Kirkland Signature, the Costco brand is one of the most economic dog food when it comes to quality. I believe they have a grain free formula as well now that's probably comparable in quality to blue buffalo.


I disagree with you. Blue Wilderness is a pretty great food and isn't manufactured by Diamond - which puts it higher on my list. 

Personally, I feed raw. It's inexpensive and great for your dog. But, if you don't want to devote time to that you could try Eagle Pack or Nature's Recipe.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Mheath0429 said:


> I disagree with you. Blue Wilderness is a pretty great food and isn't manufactured by Diamond - which puts it higher on my list.
> 
> Personally, I feed raw. It's inexpensive and great for your dog. But, if you don't want to devote time to that you could try Eagle Pack or Nature's Recipe.


Oh I'd agree Blue Wilderness is comparable to ToTW and made by a more trustworthy company but it's also more expensive, around here at least. I guess i should have been more clear. I was referring to what the OP is currently feeding which I assume is just normal blue buffalo (since they said blue buffalo and 30lb bags), which ingredients wise isn't as good as ToTW.

I said "ingredients wise" because I know how some people feel about Diamond. It was an oversight on my part that I forgot to actually mention ToTW is made by Diamond, a company with a questionable track record on sanitary practices. Honestly though, Diamond makes a lot of the more "cost efficient" foods. Kirkland, 4health, Chicken Soup, ToTW....


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Do your dogs have any issues going on? Overweight, underweight, ear infections, etc?


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

I personally would stay away from anything diamond made, they have a pretty bad track record, including a very recent one with salmonella contamination. Have you tried Nutri-source, it's very reasonably priced ($45 for large bag of grain free and less for grain inclusive) and they have not been involved in recalls. Another good compnay is Fromm, they have a classic formula which is under $40, no recalls either.

I recently started buying from this company, they had good prices, especially if you sign up for auto ship and free shipping on orders over $49

http://petbest.com/control/main?CURRENT_CATALOG_ID=HomeCatalog


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

go to petsmart and grab a big bag of authority. its their own brand and is actually very decent quality. no by products, artificial colours, flavours or preservatives. the lamb flavour is even corn free. you're looking at about $30 for a 35lbs bag. also, ask the staff for coupons. they usually have some lying around for $3-5 off. i have my little guy on it and he loves it and is doing great.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Depending on your sources, raw could be the cheapest way (and in my humble opinion, the best). I often get free meats of all kinds. 

If you are unable or unwilling to, I would say Taste of the Wild. I really don't think dogs should have grains on a regular basis. 

Good luck finding what works for you


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> go to petsmart and grab a big bag of authority. its their own brand and is actually very decent quality. no by products, artificial colours, flavours or preservatives. the lamb flavour is even corn free. you're looking at about $30 for a 35lbs bag. also, ask the staff for coupons. they usually have some lying around for $3-5 off. i have my little guy on it and he loves it and is doing great.


Why do you keep promoting bad foods?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

BlueChaos said:


> I personally would stay away from anything diamond made, they have a pretty bad track record, including a very recent one with salmonella contamination. Have you tried Nutri-source, it's very reasonably priced ($45 for large bag of grain free and less for grain inclusive) and they have not been involved in recalls. Another good compnay is Fromm, they have a classic formula which is under $40, no recalls either.
> 
> I recently started buying from this company, they had good prices, especially if you sign up for auto ship and free shipping on orders over $49
> 
> http://petbest.com/control/main?CURRENT_CATALOG_ID=HomeCatalog


Blue, I feed Kirkland and have been for years. The thing with the recent Salmonella recalls is that if every food company tested the way Diamond does, they would ALL be recalled. Salmonella really only affects dogs if they have a compromised immune system, otherwise feeding raw would make dogs sick on a very regular basis. It's more of a human worry as most people don't handle (kibble) dog food as of it were raw meat (and they SHOULD no matter the brand). Dogs with healthy immune systems have a gut that is made for eating things we humans couldn't handle (because dogs are scavengers).


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

boxerlover876 said:


> Why do you keep promoting bad foods?


Well, it's not absolutely terrible or anything. Corn might be an issue for some, but at least it has chicken and chicken meal as the first two ingredients. There could definitely be more meat, but considering it's close to the same price as foods like Beneful, which are mostly corn, sugar and dye, it's decent enough. I probably wouldn't feed it myself if I could avoid it, but then I only have one smallish dog, so I can afford to spend a whole lot more than I would be able to with multiple large dogs.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/authority-dog-food-dry/


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Well, it's not absolutely terrible or anything. Corn might be an issue for some, but at least it has chicken and chicken meal as the first two ingredients. There could definitely be more meat, but considering it's close to the same price as foods like Beneful, which are mostly corn, sugar and dye, it's decent enough. I probably wouldn't feed it myself if I could avoid it, but then I only have one smallish dog, so I can afford to spend a whole lot more than I would be able to with multiple large dogs.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/authority-dog-food-dry/


In general though. On another thread they recommended Royal Canine just like Authority.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Shell said:


> The ingredients are pretty similar. But since 4Health is TSC's own brand, I would be very surprised if they didn't have it.


We use the Diamodn naturals lamb and rice and chicken and rice as part of our rotation.They are 4 and 5 star rated food,its actually higer rated then 4 health..4 health is a 4 star..good food as well.They base it on first ingredient(protein source) and quanity of that source,and the ingredients there after. Check it out.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

You also have to watch the protein source for that particular brand,not all the lines in that brand are created equal as you can see here,they are all 4 star rated unless noted.

■4Health Dog Food Lamb and Rice Formula for Adults (3 stars)
■4Health Dog Food Chicken and Rice Formula for Adults
■4Health Dog Food Performance Formula for Adults
■4Health Dog Food Large Breed Formula for Adults
■4Health Dog Food Small Bites Formula for Adults
■4Health Mature Adult Formula (3 stars)
■4Health Puppy Formula


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Bear2010 said:


> We use the Diamodn naturals lamb and rice and chicken and rice as part of our rotation.They are 4 and 5 star rated food,its actually higer rated then 4 health..4 health is a 4 star..good food as well.They base it on first ingredient(protein source) and quanity of that source,and the ingredients there after. Check it out.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


Where are you getting this info? No Diamond Naturals formula has 5 stars, at least not on dogfoodadvisor. If you look at the ingredients and the protein/fat/carb ratios they are incredibly similar foods. I wouldn't call one better than the other.

Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Chicken and Rice
Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal and Rice Lite (3 stars)
Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Lamb and Rice
Diamond Naturals Large Breed Lamb and Rice
Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal and Rice Adult
Diamond Naturals Beef Meal and Rice Adult
Diamond Naturals Large Breed 60+ Adult
Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice Adult
Diamond Naturals Senior 8+ Formula
Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy
Diamond Naturals Small Breed Puppy
Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete


----------

